# Are hazel leaves safe?



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

my neighbor has recently chopped down a largish hazel tree. the tree is sitting in his back garden going brown, are they safe to use? 

cheers


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> my neighbor has recently chopped down a largish hazel tree. the tree is sitting in his back garden going brown, are they safe to use?
> 
> cheers


Calz I'm not sure i'd use in viv,only because they are very "soft " and i think they would break down quick,i've never used but can't see another issue with them. buddy they might just be worth grabbing as a base feeder for iso though,again untried really.I planted a number of hazel(ok cobb and filbert) years back,I sometimes feed beasties from our compo bins,yup which is where all the leaves end up each year. so I can't see an inherant danger with the leaves,or the wood for that matter. Usual caviats naturally ,ie what did the guy spray his garden with,proximity to roads,you know the gig.

best

stu


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

don't hazelnuts come from hazel trees?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

HABU said:


> don't hazelnuts come from hazel trees?
> 
> image


Yep- and they are perfectly safe to use, although as Stu says, they do break down fairly quickly. If you bag up as many as you can, you'll have a replenishment supply for a while, though! :2thumb:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheers guys :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

They are also a wild edible if any of your other exotics eat vegetation (iguanas (some tortoises etc


----------

